# Dybala: l'incredibile folla per la presentazione a Roma. Video.



## admin (26 Luglio 2022)

L'incredibile folla di tifosi della Roma per assistere alla presentazione di Paulo Dybala, all'Eur.

Ecco il video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552015619251634176


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'incredibile folla di tifosi della Roma per assistere alla presentazione di Paulo Dybala, all'Eur.
> 
> Ecco il video
> 
> ...



Si chiama entusiasmo... Qualcosa che a noi hanno fatto dimenticare a distanza di un mese dalla vittoria dello scudetto... E non era mica facile eh...


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Luglio 2022)

Ecco perché non vinceranno mai niente.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Luglio 2022)

Hanno più entusiasmo loro di noi dopo lo scudetto più bello degli ultimi 30 anni. Tocca invidiare pure la Roma...


----------



## Andris (26 Luglio 2022)

una volta ci andavano per la Ferilli nuda...


----------



## Igniorante (26 Luglio 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Si chiama entusiasmo... Qualcosa che a noi hanno fatto dimenticare a distanza di un mese dalla vittoria dello scudetto... E non era mica facile eh...



Sì sì per carità, resta il fatto che sono dei grandissimi sfigati. 
D'altra parte è la stessa tifoseria che festeggiava la Conference come fosse stata la Champions. 
Uno così da noi non dico farebbe panchina ma il titolare a rotazione, se Adli mantiene le aspettative e arrivasse CDK, non di più.


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Luglio 2022)

L'essenza del calcio. Il calcio è questo non (solo) calcolatrice. Invidia pura e tifoseria incredibile. COMPLIMENTI a loro e grande proprietà.


----------



## livestrong (26 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sì sì per carità, resta il fatto che sono dei grandissimi sfigati.
> D'altra parte è la stessa tifoseria che festeggiava la Conference come fosse stata la Champions.
> Uno così da noi non dico farebbe panchina ma il titolare a rotazione, se Adli mantiene le aspettative e arrivasse CDK, non di più.


A me pare che pure la mentalità di molti milanisti sia regredita a quella della Rometta, visto che in nome di uno scudetto vinto si giustificano nefandezze di ogni tipo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Luglio 2022)

Che degrado. Una piazza di sfigati eterni.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> A me pare che pure la mentalità di molti milanisti sia regredita a quella della Rometta, visto che in nome di uno scudetto vinto si giustificano nefandezze di ogni tipo


la colpa è di Suddafrica che ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello a molti.


----------



## Raryof (26 Luglio 2022)

Li trovo ridicoli ma apprezzo che la Roma abbia proprietà straniera ed entusiasmo per il gioco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Luglio 2022)

Allucinante vedere sta gente per Dybala, la checca simulatrice e antisportiva estrema. Onestamente ste cose fanno male al calcio, altro che entusiasmo e quant'altro.

Chi fa ste robe per questi giocatori non ama il calcio, mi spiace.


----------



## davidelynch (27 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> L'essenza del calcio. Il calcio è questo non (solo) calcolatrice. Invidia pura e tifoseria incredibile. COMPLIMENTI a loro e grande proprietà.


Un milanista non invidierà mai questi cessi e per quanto riguarda la tifoseria sono semplicemente ridicoli.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Luglio 2022)

A me però continua a venire in mente sempre la stessa riflessione: premesso che mi sto lamentando per il nostro non mercato ma il calciomercato dovrebbe essere preparatorio alla vittoria e quindi io esulto perché ho preso il fenomeno che mi fa vincere. Quindi ok l'entusiasmo ok il sogno ma quelli ad aver vinto siamo noi quindi perchè dovrei invidiare sta roba? Poi magari a giugno 2023 proverò invidia. Altrimenti calciomercato è meglio del campo ed è il calcio al contrario, non mi rassegno a sta roba che ormai funziona così. Sarò antico probabilmente.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> A me pare che pure la mentalità di molti milanisti sia regredita a quella della Rometta, visto che in nome di uno scudetto vinto si giustificano nefandezze di ogni tipo



Dipende a chi ti riferisci.
Se ti riferisci alla nostra beneamata proprietà di rabbini, hai assolutamente tutte le ragioni del mondo.


----------



## davidsdave80 (27 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> L'essenza del calcio. Il calcio è questo non (solo) calcolatrice. Invidia pura e tifoseria incredibile. COMPLIMENTI a loro e grande proprietà.


Da Romano d'adozione.. d'accordo al 200% .. quando parte l'inno all'olimpico e da brividi... ma sai che energia ti da sapere che la tua squadra sta investendo con ottimi giocatori Affermati? Dybala dopo questo , quanto sara' gasato ... abituato all'approccio sabaudo? ??Citta' con tanti problemi... ma con un'energia senza pari .. se non saremo noi , spero As Roma faccia il colpaccio in italia ed europa!!


----------



## kekkopot (27 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'incredibile folla di tifosi della Roma per assistere alla presentazione di Paulo Dybala, all'Eur.
> 
> Ecco il video
> 
> ...


Poracci... non stanno bene i romanisti


----------



## bmb (27 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'incredibile folla di tifosi della Roma per assistere alla presentazione di Paulo Dybala, all'Eur.
> 
> Ecco il video
> 
> ...


A Roma sono nel precambriano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> una volta ci andavano per la Ferilli nuda...


decisamente meglio di sto tuffatore.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Luglio 2022)

Ragazzi,mettendo da parte un pó d'ipocrisia,se fosse venuto al Milan state certi che certe scene le avremmo viste pure a Milanello o Casa Milan.


----------



## sunburn (27 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> A me però continua a venire in mente sempre la stessa riflessione: premesso che mi sto lamentando per il nostro non mercato ma il calciomercato dovrebbe essere preparatorio alla vittoria e quindi io esulto perché ho preso il fenomeno che mi fa vincere. Quindi ok l'entusiasmo ok il sogno ma quelli ad aver vinto siamo noi quindi perchè dovrei invidiare sta roba? Poi magari a giugno 2023 proverò invidia. Altrimenti calciomercato è meglio del campo ed è il calcio al contrario, non mi rassegno a sta roba che ormai funziona così. Sarò antico probabilmente.


Il calcio è anche questo. All’estero aprono e, talvolta, riempiono gli stadi per le presentazioni dei nuovi acquisti.
Si può discutere se il bagno di folla per Dybala sia o meno eccessivo, ma il bello del calcio è anche sognare che il nuovo acquisto possa farti vincere. Lo abbiamo fatto anche noi per decenni. 
Poi durante la stagione a volte abbiamo vinto, a volte abbiamo fatto schifo; a volte l’acquisto idolatrato si è dimostrato un campione, altre volte una pippa galattica. È lo sport.
Ovviamente contano il campo e il posizionamento a maggio, ma anche la presentazione di un nuovo acquisto “di grido” serve per generare entusiasmo, muovere la passione, dare risonanza mediatica al club.


----------



## davidsdave80 (27 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il calcio è anche questo. All’estero aprono e, talvolta, riempiono gli stadi per le presentazioni dei nuovi acquisti.
> Si può discutere se il bagno di folla per Dybala sia o meno eccessivo, ma il bello del calcio è anche sognare che il nuovo acquisto possa farti vincere. Lo abbiamo fatto anche noi per decenni.
> Poi durante la stagione a volte abbiamo vinto, a volte abbiamo fatto schifo; a volte l’acquisto idolatrato si è dimostrato un campione, altre volte una pippa galattica. È lo sport.
> Ovviamente contano il campo e il posizionamento a maggio, ma anche la presentazione di un nuovo acquisto “di grido” serve per generare entusiasmo, muovere la passione, dare risonanza mediatica al club.


Esatto... io davvero non capisco chi li critica... quando lo facevamo noi ? io non vedo l'ora che ricominceremo a farlo a San Siro... con qualche acquisto cazzuto..porta entusiasmo.. e il calcio fa sognare le persone .. ( anche se non deve diventare principale ragione di vita imho). Hanno a disposizone diciamo .. delle location abbastanza uniche a Roma .. anche gli store e le magliette sono molto belle.. con turitsti etc stanno creando un bel volano..


----------



## Devil man (27 Luglio 2022)

hanno già vinto lo scudetto ? non lo sapevo


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Luglio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Esatto... io davvero non capisco chi li critica... quando lo facevamo noi ? io non vedo l'ora che ricominceremo a farlo a San Siro... con qualche acquisto cazzuto..porta entusiasmo.. e il calcio fa sognare le persone .. ( anche se non deve diventare principale ragione di vita imho). Hanno a disposizone diciamo .. delle location abbastanza uniche a Roma .. anche gli store e le magliette sono molto belle.. con turitsti etc stanno creando un bel volano..


Infatti,mi sembra che in troppi hanno dimenticato il delirio per Bonucci all'arrivo,e poi per Bonucci e Biglia in mezzo al campo con San Siro in festa,e parliamo di Bonucci e Biglia Cristo Santo.


----------



## davidsdave80 (27 Luglio 2022)

Comunque ragazzi... posso dire.. senza polemica e poi mi taccio.. si nota una cosa:
commenti del centro sud - apprezzano l'iniziativa... secondo me molti del nord.. rosicano .. "hanno vinto la coppetta.. hanno gia vinto lo scudetto".... approccio molto razionale vinco>festeggio. Nel centro sud non e cosi.. Poi per carita' lavorativamente parlando al nord medimente c e maggiore metodo e organizzazione... ma .. tornando in topic.. stiamo parlando di una presentazione non proprio di uno scarsissimo. 
Detto questo, Forza Milan


----------



## davidsdave80 (27 Luglio 2022)

magari invece siete tutti del sud


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Luglio 2022)

Abbiaste pazienza, secondo alcuni da campioni d'Italia dovremmo invidiare la Roma perché raduna migliaia di babbalei a idolatrare Dyabala (avessi detto Cruijff)? 
Lasciatevelo dire ma non so come fate a campare così male.


----------



## davidsdave80 (27 Luglio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Abbiaste pazienza, secondo alcuni da campioni d'Italia dovremmo invidiare la Roma perché raduna migliaia di babbalei a idolatrare Dyabala (avessi detto Cruijff)?
> Lasciatevelo dire ma non so come fate a campare così male.


Per quanto mi riguarda non invidio e campo benissimo! non si puo' dire che un'altra squadra ha fatto una bella cosa per i loro tifosi? credo di si, per la ragioni discusse sopra. Speriamo che anche i nostri ammerigani facciano cose simili.
Peace 
Poi come sempre .. parlera' il campo certamente


----------



## uolfetto (27 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il calcio è anche questo. All’estero aprono e, talvolta, riempiono gli stadi per le presentazioni dei nuovi acquisti.
> Si può discutere se il bagno di folla per Dybala sia o meno eccessivo, ma il bello del calcio è anche sognare che il nuovo acquisto possa farti vincere. Lo abbiamo fatto anche noi per decenni.
> Poi durante la stagione a volte abbiamo vinto, a volte abbiamo fatto schifo; a volte l’acquisto idolatrato si è dimostrato un campione, altre volte una pippa galattica. È lo sport.
> Ovviamente contano il campo e il posizionamento a maggio, ma anche la presentazione di un nuovo acquisto “di grido” serve per generare entusiasmo, muovere la passione, dare risonanza mediatica al club.


Si infatti in passato ho anche scritto che sbagliano a non tenerne conto. Cioè se la tendenza è che per i tifosi il calciomercato è la cosa più importante (e io lo vedo che per molti è così) allora la società deve tenerne conto perchè quelli sono i tuoi "clienti" in un certo senso. Per quanto mi riguarda personalmente però io in questo momento non ce la faccio a invidiare Dybala o la Roma perché la mia vittoria è troppo fresca. Tra un anno già sarebbe diverso.


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Luglio 2022)

C'è chi riempie a maggio, chi a luglio. a me piace piu a maggio.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'incredibile folla di tifosi della Roma per assistere alla presentazione di Paulo Dybala, all'Eur.
> 
> Ecco il video
> 
> ...


La stessa cosa noi l'abbiamo fatta per Bonucci e il Pipita.
Sono cosa da società mediocri e piazze che non vincono nulla.
Giornalisti e dirigenti sanno benissimo com funziona il giochino. Prendi Mourinho e Dybala e sono tutti contenti, pure se fai 60 punti e arrivi dietro alla Lazio (perche e così che stanno le cose, sono arrivati parecchi punti dietro...).

Noi abbiano cambiato registro ringraziando il cielo, certe buffonate fanno parte del passato non a caso abbiamo uno scudetto sulla maglia...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Luglio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Abbiaste pazienza, secondo alcuni da campioni d'Italia dovremmo invidiare la Roma perché raduna migliaia di babbalei a idolatrare Dyabala (avessi detto Cruijff)?
> Lasciatevelo dire ma non so come fate a campare così male.


certo che si può dire. Ma da qui a invidiare


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'incredibile folla di tifosi della Roma per assistere alla presentazione di Paulo Dybala, all'Eur.
> 
> Ecco il video
> 
> ...


Un pò cringe, ma fa sempre piacere vedere un pò di entusiasmo.

Scemerà la prima volta che si stira


----------



## ignaxio (27 Luglio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Hanno più entusiasmo loro di noi dopo lo scudetto più bello degli ultimi 30 anni. Tocca invidiare pure la Roma...


Cioè, faresti a cambio con la Roma?


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,mettendo da parte un pó d'ipocrisia,se fosse venuto al Milan state certi che certe scene le avremmo viste pure a Milanello o Casa Milan.


La roma è orfana di totti da troppi anni.
E' normale fossero affamati di calcio e talento.

A me dybala non piace ma resta sempre un buon colpo per i giallorossi.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Cioè, faresti a cambio con la Roma?


No, ma invidio il loro entusiasmo.
Di certo scambierei volentieri le due proprietà.


----------



## ignaxio (27 Luglio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> No, ma invidio il loro entusiasmo.
> Di certo scambierei volentieri le due proprietà.



Anche lo scemo del villaggio in piazza sta felice e contento, ma non farei mai a cambio e non lo invidio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sì sì per carità, resta il fatto che sono dei grandissimi sfigati.
> D'altra parte è la stessa tifoseria che festeggiava la Conference come fosse stata la Champions.
> Uno così da noi non dico farebbe panchina ma il titolare a rotazione, se Adli mantiene le aspettative e arrivasse CDK, non di più.


Vabbè non meno di 3 anni fa pure noi folla oceanica x higuain eh..


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Luglio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> No, ma invidio il loro entusiasmo.
> Di certo scambierei volentieri le due proprietà.


L’entusiasmo va rapportato al livello, loro sono mediocri e si esaltano per Dybala.
Noi quando eravamo mediocri ci esaltavamo per Higuain.
Adesso siamo su un altro livello, abbiamo vinto il titolo principale, lo scudetto, una cosa che molto di quelli in piazza a Roma non hanno mai visto e mai vedranno.
Quindi a noi per smuoverci davvero servirebbe un nome enorme, come fu Ronaldo alla Juve, e non è possibile.
Alla Roma di quest’anno nello specifico concedo un po’ più di giustificazione perché un titolo europeo lo hanno comunque portato a casa e non è così scontato, anzi penso proprio che senza quella Conference in bacheca non avrebbero nemmeno la metà di quell’entusiasmo.
Avoglia a fare i tifosi del mercato, quello che crea entusiasmo vero è la vittoria sul campo, lo capirono perfino gli intertristi quando vinsero per davvero dopo decenni a festeggiare sotto l’ombrellone per gli acquisti dei Vampeta e Recoba.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Luglio 2022)

Tutti disoccupati


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè non meno di 3 anni fa pure noi folla oceanica x higuain eh..



Infatti anche noi eravamo a pezzi


----------



## Milanforever63 (27 Luglio 2022)

Fermo restando che si può capire l'entusiasmo per l'arrivo di un giocatore a Roma (ci abito) il calcio è vissuto in modo troppo esagerata. Per tantissimi è l'unica ragione di vita. Credo che in nessun'altra città ci sia un numero esagerato di radio locali che parlano di Roma e Lazio tutto il giorno. Stanno in piedi perchè evidentemente l'audience è altissima e c'è spazio per tutti. Però se vincono poco è colpa anche dell'ambiente romano


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'incredibile folla di tifosi della Roma per assistere alla presentazione di Paulo Dybala, all'Eur.
> 
> Ecco il video


Fozza Roma


----------



## Shmuk (27 Luglio 2022)

Questa non ce la ricordiamo?


----------



## Bataille (27 Luglio 2022)

Non riuscirei a usare ironia nei confronti della Roma e dei romanisti. Folla di certo esagerata per la caratura del giocatore, ma esprime il cuore e la grande generosità di una tifoseria che meriterebbe molto di più di quello che ha fin qui ottenuto.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Luglio 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> L’entusiasmo va rapportato al livello, loro sono mediocri e si esaltano per Dybala.
> Noi quando eravamo mediocri ci esaltavamo per Higuain.
> Adesso siamo su un altro livello, abbiamo vinto il titolo principale, lo scudetto, una cosa che molto di quelli in piazza a Roma non hanno mai visto e mai vedranno.
> Quindi a noi per smuoverci davvero servirebbe un nome enorme, come fu Ronaldo alla Juve, e non è possibile.
> ...


Ovviamente la loro prospettiva è diversa, per loro una conference league vale quasi una Champions e Dybala vale quanto per noi l'attivo di un pallone d'oro. È normale che sia così ed è giusto, altrimenti tiferemmo tutti Real Madrid o Bayern Monaco.
Comunque l'attualità dice Milan campione d'Italia e Roma in Europa League, ma le prospettive sono tutte da valutare. Loro spendono, hanno una proprietà ricca ed ambiziosa. Noi siamo nelle mani di nessuno. Proprio perché siamo il Milan dobbiamo lasciare lo scudetto alle spalle e pensare ai successi futuri.
Tanti discorsi che si leggono ora li si leggevano nell'estate 2011, e abbiamo visto come è finita.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Luglio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la loro prospettiva è diversa, per loro una conference league vale quasi una Champions e Dybala vale quanto per noi l'attivo di un pallone d'oro. È normale che sia così ed è giusto, altrimenti tiferemmo tutti Real Madrid o Bayern Monaco.
> Comunque l'attualità dice Milan campione d'Italia e Roma in Europa League, ma le prospettive sono tutte da valutare. Loro spendono, hanno una proprietà ricca ed ambiziosa. Noi siamo nelle mani di nessuno. Proprio perché siamo il Milan dobbiamo lasciare lo scudetto alle spalle e pensare ai successi futuri.
> Tanti discorsi che si leggono ora li si leggevano nell'estate 2011, e abbiamo visto come è finita.



La Roma nello specifico sono decenni che compra, spende grandi cifre, fa un sacco di proclami e poi stringi stringi non conclude mai niente, e sono quelli messi meglio fra i concorrenti di “secondo livello”, anche meglio del Napoli ora come ora.
Noi abbiamo fatto tutto benissimo negli ultimi anni e preso chi dovevamo prendere, giocatori giovani utili anche senza tanti squilli di trombe. 
Adesso siamo in una situazione societaria oggettivamente strana, è palese che ci sia qualcosa che non va e siamo tutti preoccupati (ed è anche peggio eh, mica va bene questo stallo) ma non certo preoccupati per i nomi degli altri o di quelli che non prendiamo noi, il campo e i valori delle rose dicono che siamo ancora i migliori (o quasi se si considera Lukaku uno che da solo sposta)


----------



## King of the North (27 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> L'essenza del calcio. Il calcio è questo non (solo) calcolatrice. Invidia pura e tifoseria incredibile. COMPLIMENTI a loro e grande proprietà.


Anche la nostra è incredibile (in negativo)
Se dopo i risultati ottenuti da quando Paolo è diretto sportivo, i tifosi piangono perché al 27 Luglio non abbiamo ancora speso sul mercato, la colpa di chi è?
Invidia per chi? Per Dybala? O per la società della Roma? O per i loro tifosi?
Io sono grandicello, sono dell’85 e Paolo me lo ricordo bene sul campo. Ha sempre parlato poco ma ha sempre vinto e dimostrato sul campo di essere UNICO.
Poi oh….se si vuole invidiare la Roma, invidiatela. Vediamo a fine campionato quale piazza sarà la più gremita


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La roma è orfana di totti da troppi anni.
> E' normale fossero affamati di calcio e talento.
> 
> A me dybala non piace ma resta sempre un buon colpo per i giallorossi.


Sono d'accordo. A mio parere l'entusiasmo è giustificato. 
Non si deve ragionare in termini assoluti, ma relativi alla società di riferimento: 
per la Roma prendere Dybala equivale a un grande club che prende Mbappe.

Se Origi lo piglia il Milan, io da tifoso reagisco con "ok buono". Se l'avesse preso la Salernitana, un loro tifoso imho avrebbe reagito con "wow che colpo!"


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2022)

È un bel colpo per la Roma. Normale festeggiarlo. Ma occhio al prestito alla Juve a fine anno se dovesse fallire...


----------

